# The Subox Nano by Kangertech



## Alex (7/9/15)

*The Subox Nano by Kangertech - HD Slideshow*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (7/9/15)

I don't like that the mod isn't uniform in size. 

Like the mini kit instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (14/9/15)

Nah, I agree, I prefer the mini.


----------

